# Introducing Myself



## mousejoy (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello all. This is a nice website, and as a HUGE mouse lover myself, it is a great delight to discover this little mouse-obsessed ''community''. 

I am a young woman who adores these much-understood creatures. I have had them as pets for years and years. I am happy to correspond/confer with anybody. Contact me if you wish  I am looking to buy 2 female fancy mice as soon as possible from the South East area. Any takers? I particularly like the blue and fawn ones. Thanks.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------

